# Kann der Jäger zwei Schwerter bzw. zwei Äxte benutzen?



## fathril (29. August 2007)

fang morgen mit hdro an und würde noch gern wissen ob der jäger auch 2 Schwerter nehmen kann also wie der Waffenmeister?


----------



## Silak (30. August 2007)

Jop ab 20 kann der Jäger dann 2 waffen tragen


----------



## Georg217 (3. Januar 2008)

Jo geht. Daher nehm ich morgen(da fang ich auch an^^) Elb Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Legolas war auch iwie immer cool mit den 2 Schwertern+Bogen


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (20. Mai 2008)

Silak schrieb:


> Jop ab 20 kann der Jäger dann 2 waffen tragen



Das geht aber auch schon früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musst nur den richtigen Skill dann kaufen...


----------



## Elrigh (20. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, geht es ab Stufe 10, ist ein passiver Skill.


----------



## Âsmodis-Dalvengyr (10. August 2008)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, geht es ab Stufe 10, ist ein passiver Skill.



genau so ist es... nicht erst ab 20  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lossehelin (25. Dezember 2008)

Möcte nicht unfreundlich klingen aber guckt doch einfach mal ingame beim Ausbilder ^^


----------

